# Ivomec injectable dosage? Another question



## mtmom75

I've read the ivomec dosage is 1 mL per 40 pounds subQ (for mites). Does anyone know if this is correct? And I just want to verify that this is safe for pregannt and lactating animals (I'm not milking her right now so just concerned about babies drinking the milk)? I'm not using Ivomec plus, which I know is not safe for the pregnant does. Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Ivomec injectable dosage?*

I do the Ivermectin at that dose 1cc per 40#. Yes it (plain Ivermectin) is safe during pregnancy just the Ivermectin Plus is not yet determined safe for bred does.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Ivomec injectable dosage?*

^ I do that dose when injected. If given orally it is a much higher dose 1cc per 20# and the effectiveness of oral administration for external parasites may be a bit less than when injected.


----------



## mtmom75

*Re: Ivomec injectable dosage?*

Thanks so much Logan!


----------



## mtmom75

Sorry, I'm just full of questions lately, and I have one more. Do I treat them more than once? I know some of the ivermectin products are every 10 days for 3 treatments or something like that. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

I would do it every 10-14 days for 3 treatments.


----------



## mtmom75

Thanks! 

Sorry, I just realized I've got 2 posts going. I forgot I asked about this last night. I'm going to delete the other post.


----------



## mtmom75

Oh nevermind. I guess I can't delete the other one. Sorry about the double posting.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I would do at least the 2 doses 7-10 days apart. Since you are doing it for external parasites only one dose is needed but if there are worms you might as well do 2 to catch any hatching eggs. 3 doses wont hurt either if you want


----------



## mtmom75

Ok, thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:thumb:


----------



## susanherman1

About the ivermectin - do we have to wait to consume the milk from a treated milking doe ourselves? Thanks, Susan in W WA state


----------



## FarmerJen

Ivermectin works for lice too, right? My girls are pretty itchy (though I think a lot of it is mosquitos and stuff, not lice - but I have seen a couple lice) and the shave-down wasn't enough. I was going to dust with DE, but I do have ivermectin injectable on hand. 

Also interested in the milk-withholding time, if any, as I'm currently drinking their milk. I have no problem inadvertently "worming" myself - as long as it's safe.


----------

